# AI-Therapy



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I did a degree in games art, so game dev is still a topic that interests me (even though I am no longer persuing a career in it, at least currently.) So I was looking to see if anyone had made some kind of game like thing where you overcome social anxiety, well I didn't find that, but I did find an article posted recently about something called AI Therapy, by a couple of people in the UK.

Here's a link:

http://www.ai-therapy.com/

Seems very interesting, especially as right now I really don't want to go through the hassle of GP referral's. I am wondering if as it will be online, it will be as useful. I'm guessing this is new, but thought I may as well ask if anyone's tried this?

It costs money, so I'm not 100% sure whether or not it's worth trying.. I liked that it was pointed out that they get information from you, and tailor your therapy specifically to you. Also it's accessible all the time for 6 months, where as traditional therapy sessions last like an hour and maybe once a week..


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Seems like a great idea, its the first I've seen of anything like it


----------



## Coolspot (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm interested in hearing about anyone's experience with this, has anyone actually started it or completed it? did it help?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

£99 to talk to a robot?

no thanks.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I think this would work better as something for therapists to assist them in diagnosing someone, figuring out what issues someone is dealing with and coming up with exercises rather than a form of therapy by itself. With the current state of AI I don't think we're quite there yet.


----------



## Coolspot (Feb 7, 2014)

anyoldkindofday said:


> I think this would work better as something for therapists to assist them in diagnosing someone, figuring out what issues someone is dealing with and coming up with exercises rather than a form of therapy by itself. With the current state of AI I don't think we're quite there yet.


Thanks for your thoughts, did you visit the site? from what I've gleaned it isn't actually just Artificial Intelligence. It explains what the program involves here, after reading more it certainly seems like something I might try.

http://www.ai-therapy.com/overcome-social-anxiety/how-it-works


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

Coolspot said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, did you visit the site? from what I've gleaned it isn't actually just Artificial Intelligence. It explains what the program involves here, after reading more it certainly seems like something I might try.
> 
> http://www.ai-therapy.com/overcome-social-anxiety/how-it-works


Yeah I visited the site, I don't doubt that it could help people, but I don't see this replacing a good therapist, might be good for people who are too anxious to see a therapist (or have other reasons not to). But else I'd see it as something to have on the side, or something a therapist uses to help with deciding how to treat someone.

Most important part is that you believe in it and put effort into it succeeding though.

From what I've read it basically gathers a lot of data through the questionaires and has an algorithm determining which kind of exercises would suit you best and then suggests those for you to try and on the side gives you a lot of information on SA and techniques to beat it. Ultimately I guess it does the same thing a therapist does, and quicker, but the difference is a therapist can give you a personal treatment, whereas a program like this will give you pre-recorded answers and suggestions which are most likely to work for you. I guess if the thing allows you to give feedback on what works and what doesn't and adjusts accordingly I guess it could go a long way, but I didn't explicitly see that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I forgot about this thread lol, nah I never tried it and now I'm getting face to face cbt. I think if you have poor access to therapy in your area it could be particularly useful though.


----------

